# Opera Histories?



## Alwa Schon (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm curently reading "A History of Opera" by Carolyn Abbate and Roger Parker. A great read so far.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

This type of book is very nice to read and it will surely get you interested in some of the operas you are reading about.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

A good way to start.


----------

